# Unfug gepostet ?



## DeJu (13 Dezember 2004)

Wenn hier im Forum anonymer Unfug gepostet wird, dann wird dieser kommentarlos 
und ohne Begründung gelöscht.

Für das Moderatoren-Team.

PS: Dieser Textteil wird jetzt sogleich geschlossen.


----------

